
Flaws in trials of deworming pills show the importance of sharing data - bootload
http://www.buzzfeed.com/bengoldacre/deworming-trials
======
hga
As this account attests, in the biomedical field cargo cult science
(withholding data) and politics are rife. After decades of looking at it (back
to the late '70s), I along with many others much better informed have to
conclude less than half of it is correct.

I recently got a routine visit with a resident just starting his outpatient
period; he commented that he didn't pay much attention to research, rather, he
trusted the experience of his superiors who'd treated many thousands of
patients.

And then there's the iffy quality of generics, which now cover the bulk of
what's prescribed due to patent expiration....

------
RockyMcNuts
A response - study has problems like many studies but result is persuasive

[http://chrisblattman.com/2015/07/23/dear-journalists-and-
pol...](http://chrisblattman.com/2015/07/23/dear-journalists-and-policymakers-
what-you-need-to-know-about-the-worm-wars/)

